# revolver?



## patrick549 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have an older 32 magnum 5rd revolver i think it says h&k or h&d on it can anyone help with info please


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

h&r maybe? i have a .22lr h&r 9shot revolver and 20ga. other than it possibly being an h&r not too sure of anything else about it...you don't have any pics do you? i'll snap a pic of the h&r logo real quick and post it up for you.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

does it look something like that?

if so here's their site: http://www.hr1871.com/


----------

